# Processus Automator



## jeff3 (30 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite à mes problèmes récurrents avec ma souris Razer Pro (cf ce fil), je voudrais mettre en place un processus Automator qui ouvre les Préférences Systèmes et lance les Préférences Razer à chaque changement de session (et pas uniquement à l'ouverture).

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jeff3 (2 Avril 2007)

Merci pour votre aide   mais j'ai trouvé la solution


----------

